# ATTN : Anyone Who Shoots a PSE in Target Color...



## JDTargetArcher (Mar 31, 2009)

I am looking at getting a PSE Bow Madness XL, and definatley in a target color. I have seen a few of the newer PSE bows on here in black, but was wondering if anyone on here has pics of the PSE bows in the silver,blue, or the red???

if so, could you post pics up on here.

thanks in advance to anyone who helps out.

-justin d.


----------



## JDTargetArcher (Mar 31, 2009)

*?...?*

anybody?


----------



## Big Johnc (Sep 2, 2007)




----------

